# Transformatori >  ТСШ-170-3

## Ar4

Kādam nav izvadu shēma priekš šitā trafa?
Priekš primārā laikam ir 2,5 kopā jāslēdz un 1,6 pie 220VAC.
Bet kāda viņam jauda  ::

----------


## Ar4

Laikam atradu.
Tikai kas tas "nakai" ir?
http://tchornousily.narod.ru/IMG_3276.jpg

----------


## andrievs

> kas tas "nakai" ir?


 накал = kvēle    - un vai tad to pēc sprieguma nevarēja dapetrīt?!

----------


## Ar4

> kas tas "nakai" ir?
> 
> 
>  накал = kvēle    - un vai tad to pēc sprieguma nevarēja dapetrīt?!


 Es nē   ::  
Man tik kādi 3 normāli trafi ir bijuši, no tiem 1 divpolārais

----------

